# Got Kids, Watch This!



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi









I just installed 9 smoke detectors throughout my home, upstairs, downstairs, all the bedrooms, you name it. Also wired them all to go off at the same time if one detected a problem. Well two nights after activating them they went off, not sure why but I was proud they all went off none the less since I wired them. Now my thoughts went to "I wired them







" did they start a fire? I checked the house and my DW checked on the 4 kids ages 5, 6, 11, and 14. No fire and not one kid was awake







, slept right through the incredible house full of noise. What the? I am a 25 year Firefighter, this should never happen to me or my family, but it did!!!! This truly concerned me to say the least! We are doing more drills now and hope they work, even if they sleep walk to thier meeting place it would be better. Please watch the attached news broadcast about this very subject especially if you have kids, are around kids or know any kids!

http://www.showmomthemoney.com/FireAlarms.wmv

Take care!
Tony


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm so glad you posted this!

I am positive that our son wouldn't wake up either. 
I hope the voice alarms are available soon, as the inevitable Christmas tree fires are just around the corner.
Let us also hope that these voice alarms are made affordable for everyone and not just a luxury item.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

This is amazing! Although my kids are all grown, (and only one at home) _this _is scary. I am glad to see that there is technology out there to overcome this obstacle, but, still what was done all the years before? Thanks for sharing and I will pass this on to friends and family..


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

It's ironic you posted this.........

Last week a smoke alarm positioned in the hallway between our bedroom and Lily's starting going off. It was about 0130 hours in the morning and I sat straight up in the bed. Thankfully this alarm was only telling us we needed to replace the backup battery however, the entire time is was activated the little one never awoke. I remember being thankful (since it was only a false alarm) that all the noise didn't wake Lily up , but now it scares me to death!

Mike


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We saw a news report about this a few months ago. Very Scary!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Colorado Outbacker said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tony,
How did you wire them together? Is it as simple as putting soldering up bell wire to all the sirens and putting them all in parallel?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Most new detectors have terminals on the back to jump from one to the next. It's easy to wire.

I'm sure my kiddies would sleep through the alarm even though our detectors are INSIDE each room, not in the hall. That's just how kids are, they play hard and sleep hard. It's up to the grown ups to get them out in an emergency.

I would buy the talking version specifically for their rooms if available.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

kjp1969 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tony,
How did you wire them together? Is it as simple as putting soldering up bell wire to all the sirens and putting them all in parallel?
[/quote]

Hi

I pulled three wire all through the walls, floors and ceilings and back to the service panel while remodeling. Pain in the back side and the wire is spendy now a days. I have heard of wireless types that set each other off if one sounds but do not know anything about them nor the price.

Have a good one!
Tony


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

I replaced all of ours this year. A reminder that these things don't last forever. I think most have a five year recommended time for use. I didn't realize this until ours started malfunctioning and going off frequently even with a new battery. Did some research and learned about the need to routinely replace. Ours were wired into the house when it was built in 2000, so it was an easy job to replace. Just removed old alarm with mounting plate and attached new mounting plate, connected the wiring, and attached smoke alarm.

They work since we had a cooking incident a couple of months ago that produce alot of smoke.







The alarm near the kitchen went off and pretty soon the whole house was singing







with really loud alarm tones. Cleared out the smoke and mess and the alarms reset.


----------

